# Need 302 Spool



## Tideroller10 (Dec 2, 2013)

Does anyone know where I could find an aluminum spool for a 302? I'm tired of having my reel blow up because of the old cast metal spools. if a anyone knows please let me know. text or call 850-619-4826 preferably by text.


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

I'm not aware of any that have been made....Try not packing the line on so tight and don't fight Jack Crevalles,Tarpon with a lock down drag.....Or just buy a 706.....


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Ifin anyone would know it would be CajunCreations/Pomano67/PompanoJoe/Oceanmaster.....I'm sure there are several others but hit them up and they could tell ya!


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I have some spools but will have to look at the material..


----------



## Squidder (Apr 20, 2009)

*302 spool*

Contact SonShine Fishing on this forum. His Brother used to have some solid aluminum spools. I have bought two from him in the past.


Rick C.


----------

